# Jotti.org file scanning for malware/pests



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

The website http://virusscan.jotti.org is very popular for uploading suspect files to detect malware/pests.

Until recently, I was not aware (didn't read the Disclaimer) that jotti.org uses Linux based scanners:

The Disclaimer states:
Scanners used are Linux versions, differences with Windows scanners may or may not occur.

A recent web surf excursion found that this means that jotti.org uses Linux-based signatures which makes sense. However, I do not know if there is a difference between Linux-based and Windows-based signatures for the same malware that would result in not detecting a Windows-based malware.

Here is my list of websites which may provide alternative scanning:
* Online Virus Scans (single file at a time)
http://www.kaspersky.com/scanforvirus or
http://www.kaspersky.com/remoteviruschk.html
http://onlinescan.avast.com/
http://www.ravantivirus.com/scan/indexn.php [not as good as others]
http://old.antivir.ru/english/www_av/
http://virusscan.jotti.org/ [jotti and virustotal are comprehensive]
http://www.virustotal.com/flash/index_en.html
http://www.aptv38.dsl.pipex.com/RescueME/Virussubmit.htm
http://www.malwareupload.com
http://www.ikarus-software.at/portal/modules.php?name=Content&pa=showpage&pid=28

I will nonetheless continue to use jotti.org for suspect files scans, and include
virustotal as followup just in case.

Just thought this tidbit should be brought to the attention of TSG members.

-- Tom


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Thanks for the added sites I did not know about. 

What is the file size limit at Virustotal?


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi heewee,

I don't know. Perhaps there is some information at Virustotal website.

-- Tom


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

http://virusscan.jotti.org/ has a 15 MB limit and I looked to see what Virustotal had but did not see it. Be nice if it is a bigger limit so it's a good nice to keep in the bookmarks still.


----------

